# I love pictures that tell the truth



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Seen this on a pump motor a while back and we laughed our azzez off. It'll get ya .


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

You can be sure somebody got hung up in that. Probly cost them for not having warnings posted. Sheesh.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

They got those same pics on tractor PTO shafts. 

Btw that must be a pretty big pump

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I used to work in Industrial Dust Collector Maintenance..
every hopper with a screw auger conveyor had those stickers plastered everywhere.

I was at Blue Circle's facility when someone made that sticker a reality... I was miles away on the compound but the whole plant went on lockdown. Word is his partner died when he climbed the ladder to look in when he heard the screams. Fell off the ladder.

Pret near 10 years ago.

Prove your Lockout/Tagout gentlemen...


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Epox said:


> You can be sure somebody got hung up in that. Probly cost them for not having warnings posted. Sheesh.


"Becasue of me, now they have a warning."















Paul


----------

